# Temps de travail périscolaire



## miette (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes ! 
Depuis quelques semaines je me pose une question, je me permets donc de venir vous consulter pour avoir des réponses sûres et sereines. 
Quand vous acceptez un contrat pour un enfant scolarisé, par rapport au temps de travail, vous prenez en compte vos heures d'accueil à partir de la sortie d école ou bien vous comencez à compter vos heures à partir du moment où vous sortez de chez vous pour aller chercher l enfant à l école. En clair, est ce que vous comptez le temps de trajet ?
Merci beaucoup et bonne journée à vous


----------



## Pioupiou (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Les trajets aller et retour font partie intégrante du contrat.


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Août 2022)

Les trajets font partie de votre temps de travail.


----------



## Griselda (24 Août 2022)

En effet car en cas d'incident sur toi ou l'un des autres accueillis pour être pris en charge par ton assurance pro et par la sécu comme un accident du travail il faut que ton contrat précise à partir de quelle heure ta dispo est engagée pour aller chercher l'enfant ainsi que jusqu'à quelle heure elle est engagée c'est à dire du départ de chez toi jusqu'à ton retour chez toi qui est ton lieu de travail.

Si tu as besoin de prendre la voiture pour t'y rendre des frais kilométrique doivent aussi être appliqués, ils sont alors de l'allée et le retour, ces frais sont divisés et duent pour chaque enfant qui bénéficie de ce trajet.

Exemple:

- tu vas chercher Cunegonde à l'école, pour ça tu prends ta voiture avec Roger qui lui n'est dans la voiture que parce qu'il est obligé de t'accompagner ne pouvant rester seul chez toi à 2 ans. Les Parents de Cunegonde supporteront seuls les frais kilometriques en entier. Les Parents de Cunegonde te paieront aussi ton temps de travail de l'heure à laquelle tu pars de chez toi pour aller la chercher à l'heure à laquelle ils viennent la chercher chez toi et sont partis avec elle.

- Roger a à présent 3 ans aussi et va dans la même école que Cunégonde, Bertrand qui a 6 mois a rejoint la troupe. Les frais kilométriques seront partagés par les Parents de Cunegonde et Roger mais pas ceux de Bertrand.


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Août 2022)

çà coule de source si je puis dire ...


----------



## Capri95 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour 👋 
J'ai le cas pour Septembre la petite que j'acceuil depuis ses 1 an rentre en petite section et termine l'école à 11h30. Elle ne va à l'école que le matin, c'est le seul déplacement que je fais.
Je ne suis pas loin de l'école j' y vais à pied.
Je part pour 11h00 et donc la maman me paye à partir de cette heure. Rien de plus simple.
J'ai vu large pour l'horaire mais mieux vaut avoir un peu d'avance que d'être trop juste. 😉


----------



## miette (25 Août 2022)

D accord. Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Julilo (30 Août 2022)

Exactement, je pars à 16h pour être à l’école à 16h20. Je suis payée à partir de 16h😉


----------

